# Toby the wonder dog saves children from brown snake



## Fuscus (Feb 15, 2009)

*Published:**couriermail* 
*Source:http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25041832-952,00.html

of course the real headline should be "dog attacks snake that may have been near children"
*


----------



## bulionz (Feb 15, 2009)

wat a little hero


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 15, 2009)

Man I'm sick of hearing these crap stories bout hero dogs, they are NOT protecting anything, its a Jack Russel, all they know is killing.
There was one here on the Coast not too long ago, did you see that one? They said it was 3 metre brown that stood something ridiculous like over a metre high.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Feb 15, 2009)

so....did they mention anythin about the snake even being interested in the kids...? you hear this sorta stuff so often.


----------



## Veredus (Feb 15, 2009)

Should read..."Dog endangers life of children by aggrevating snake"


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 16, 2009)

Veredus said:


> Should read..."Dog endangers life of children by aggrevating snake"


 lmao thats about as correct as it gets :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd like to see Toby put down


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 16, 2009)

Veredus said:


> Should read..."Dog endangers life of children by aggrevating snake"


 

so true

dumb wonderdog stories,but on the bright side it cost the dumb owners over $2000


----------



## bulionz (Feb 16, 2009)

i bet if it was your dog it would be alright tho


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 16, 2009)

bulionz said:


> i bet if it was your dog it would be alright tho



No not at all
I would be happy he was still alive, as I am with this dog
But there's no way I would claim it to be a hero for killing a snake because this is a dogs nature, and it would be my fault for not training it properly.


----------



## bulionz (Feb 16, 2009)

yer i guess but still u cant tell me u would just let your dog die and if u say u would your lieing


----------



## twodogs (Feb 16, 2009)

no. but i have kicked it in the guts, to get it away from a snake..
ribs heal, snake bite not so good.


----------



## bulionz (Feb 16, 2009)

lol but i think if it was near a deadly snake u would kick it anywhere


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 16, 2009)

bulionz said:


> yer i guess but still u cant tell me u would just let your dog die and if u say u would your lieing



I thought that in my previous comment it was kinda obvious that I would not prefer the dog dead.
I would much rather an Eastern Brown die than my dog as would any dog owner.


----------



## bulionz (Feb 16, 2009)

lol soz must of read it wrong or something


----------



## whcasual79 (Feb 20, 2009)

Veredus said:


> Should read..."Dog endangers life of children by aggrevating snake"


ha ha veredus too true


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm glad the dog survived! but still yeah, sucks he attacked a snake but still! I like dogs too =-D


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 22, 2009)

fuscus said:


> *of course the real headline should be "dog attacks snake that may have been near children"*


 lmao!


----------

